# FREE Show this Thursday in SoCal



## sprout (Mar 3, 2010)

We are playing a free show on the beach in San Pedro with Black Sparrow Press and some other bands.







Playing a few more shows in the LA area and then we are going on tour. Yay.


----------



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

hey do you know the people thrwin this show ?


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 3, 2010)

i am there....


----------



## sprout (Mar 3, 2010)

Boca: Ari is pretty good friends with the Black Sparrow Press kids. Do you want to get in contact with them?


Fuck yeah, see you there Lachlan!


----------



## xbocax (Mar 3, 2010)

Yah thatd be great! wanna know if we can set up dem tacos and nachos :]


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 3, 2010)

Score! See yall there


----------



## connerR (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be there, too! Is the address on the flyer right this time?


----------



## compass (Mar 3, 2010)

San Pedro gives me anxiety about breathing and makes my eyes burn. I'd still go if I was down there though.


----------



## Deleted member 1505 (Mar 5, 2010)

DAMN i missed this.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Mar 9, 2010)

Wish I could be there!


----------



## xbocax (Mar 10, 2010)

it was nice :]
despite the lack of 411 on how to get there haha wack ass streets
I'll post some pictures later


----------

